# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  "A capella Party"

## Miladies

20-21 марта в Санкт-Петербурге в концертно-выставочном комплексе ЛенЭкспо пройдет I Открытый фестиваль  вокальных ансамблей "A capella Party-2010". В фестивале примут участие молодые группы из Москвы, Санкт-Петербурга, Великого Новгорода, Астрахани работающие в жанре "vocalband".  Фестиваль пройдет в помещении экспозиции  музейного объединения "Ретро-юнион", представляющего уникальную колекцию ретроавтомобилей, под патронатом  Центра поддержки  творческой молодежи и эстет-клуба "Каменный лев".

----------

